# Help with bid



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

https://www.google.com/mapmaker?q=h...19&t=h&lyt=large_map&htll=44.95077,-92.925532

I am able to plow the high pointe medical lot as well as the dentist office that is connected. I will have 1 truck with a boss V and 1 shoveler/salter. It will take me quite a bit of time to do this but these will be my only accounts.

I am brand new to plowing but do lawn mowing and landscaping in the summer. I am a very quick learner and have no doubt I can figure it out quickly. I am lucky enough to have a family member who owns a multi million dollar snow operation. He is giving me this property to take care of as well as giving me a great deal on a new plow and lighting.

Ive got 2 options. Either work for 65/hr for plow and 30/hr for walks, or a flat rate depending on the amount of the snow. He estimated the flat rate based on 5 hrs of plowing and 5 1/2 hrs shoveling/salting.

Is this a fair price for these properties? Should I opt for the hourly rate or the flat rate? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

5 hrs to plow? I think he might be under the cow and milking it.


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

grandview;1495543 said:


> 5 hrs to plow? I think he might be under the cow and milking it.


Well id rather have him over estimate than underestimate the time it takes.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

If his business is that big, I'd go with what he has been doing with that account.

The remaining question is how long did it take him, and what are you paying the shovel man. If it takes 5 1/2 hours to shovel, it's time to buy a commercial grade blower.


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

South Seneca;1495550 said:


> If his business is that big, I'd go with what he has been doing with that account.
> 
> The remaining question is how long did it take him, and what are you paying the shovel man. If it takes 5 1/2 hours to shovel, it's time to buy a commercial grade blower.


I have no clue how he thinks itll take 5 1/2 hrs for walks. I estimate shoveling/blowing/salting would take less time then me plowing. I will be paying my helper 12-15/hr. so i will be adding about 15$ to my hourly plow rate. Thats not including what I can make for salting the lot.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I would go with the hourly rate if I were new to plowing. If he pays you a flat rate, you may run into a situation of plowing in circles (being on the lot all day/night) during a storm. If he bid it per storm, he will only want to pay you once. If he bid it per push, it may work out for both of you because you can re-bill once you start over. 
I wasn't able to open your map, but 5 and a half hours seems like a pretty big lot for 1 truck. You may want to think about a push box of some sort, or at very least, a set of wings for your plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

..........................


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

We have something that can help you bid your jobs. Not that you wont get good advice here, but we can help you learn the principles and techniques to bid your jobs on your own and feel confident doing so. Take the guesswork out of your bidding.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 20 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

I know that lot very well, a friend of mine plowed it a few years ago. I just called him and he looked up his time sheets and told me it took him around 3.5hrs to plow with one truck equipped with an 8'2" Boss V-Plow and 2.25-2.75hrs to blow and salt walks with a 16" Toro Snow Pup and a walk behind spreader for salt. Hope this helps...PS Who is your family member? JW as I know alot of guys in the metro area


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

IMHO your budgeting too much time and not charging enough.


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

sullysallseason;1500505 said:


> I know that lot very well, a friend of mine plowed it a few years ago. I just called him and he looked up his time sheets and told me it took him around 3.5hrs to plow with one truck equipped with an 8'2" Boss V-Plow and 2.25-2.75hrs to blow and salt walks with a 16" Toro Snow Pup and a walk behind spreader for salt. Hope this helps...PS Who is your family member? JW as I know alot of guys in the metro area


Wow that helps out a ton. Thanks a bunch! I am located in Woodbury, mn and am always looking for reliable guys to network with. Shoot me an email at [email protected] ( yes that is the name of my business) and we can talk.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

tacovic;1500669 said:


> Shoot me an email at [email protected] ( yes that is the name of my business) and we can talk.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tacovic (Sep 5, 2012)

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------

